# How much would a psychiatrist's visit cost ?



## wings of hope

i am from Texas and I am new to medication. I have tried therapy before but not much help. I am planning to visit a private psychiatrist who does not contract with insurance companies. She is also a therapist or maybe she coordinates with the patient's therapists. This will be my first visit which they call initial psychiatric evaluation which will be like one hour long. Anyone know how much would a first visit cost without insurance ?


(I have enquired about the fees and its $260 for the first visit(all without insurance))..is that too much ?


----------



## Grog

It ll cost you all your deep dark secrets and feelings , someone else will know


----------



## Ineko

we'll my psychiatrist is like 130.00 for a visit, but I use insurance so I only have to pay a copayment. 
make sure you know what kind of doctor you are seeing and you ask the fees over the phone. before you make an appt.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I was seeing a psychiatrist for five/six years and was charging 135 dollars for twenty/thirty sessions. The initial visit was about 275 dollars without insurance. Now he charges 195 dollars for a thirty minute session doing both therapy and pharmacological treatment. I had to stop seeing him because I get the same medication without having to pay anything out of pocket.


----------



## hypestyle

it's horrible that mental health is among the least covered in insurance plans.


----------



## Nads

I live in NYC and my therapist when I had insurance was 80 bucks. Co-pay was $30. After I got laid off I only have to pay $30 per session but I only go once a month instead of once a week.


----------



## LoungeFly

hypestyle said:


> it's horrible that mental health is among the least covered in insurance plans.


Co-sign.

My insurance covers nothing. Its terrible. Seeing someone on Thursday through nami, and see what kind of options i have.


----------

